# Review: Silka Choir by 8Dio



## donbodin (Aug 14, 2018)

Sample Library Review contributor Steven McDonald reviews Silka Choir by 8Dio with Video playback examples.

"When it comes to the multi-syllable Arc patches, Silka definitely hits that mark. The silky smooth quality of these recordings paired with the well scripted Arc system makes playing complex (or simple!) chords with realistic phrases exceptionally easy and fast."
Read the full review here: http://bit.ly/2BalGFB



Silka Choir sells for $598 from 8Dio: http://bit.ly/2fb8T9N


----------



## Alex Niedt (Aug 14, 2018)

The price is $598. The intro price was $348.


----------



## donbodin (Aug 14, 2018)

Alex Niedt said:


> The price is $598. The intro price was $348.


Thanks for catching that Alex. I have updated the info throughout.


----------

